# Charlotte Bobcats - Phoenix Suns



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Charlotte Bobcats (12-52) vs Phoenix Suns (50-16)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="Duncan, Tim" TITLE="Stoudemire, Amare" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/suns/STOUDEMIRE, AMARE.jpg">

*</center>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Click here to bet on this match, using your points earned by posting in here

Want more points? Keep posting in Bobcats forum


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Phoenix Suns will try to set the single-season franchise record for road victories when they take on the expansion Charlotte Bobcats.

The Suns need just one more road victory to best the 1993 and '95 teams, which each finished 27-14 away from America West Arena.

Phoenix will also be going for its club record-tying ninth straight road win, a mark established from Dec. 27-Jan. 27, 1995, and matched two years later.

The Suns closed in on the milestones with Tuesday's 105-94 win at Atlanta, their third win in four games overall. Phoenix is 2-0 on its five-game road trip, which includes stops at Miami on Friday and at Orlando on Saturday.

With the win, the Suns broke a tie with idle San Antonio in the race for the Western Conference's best record, and became the ninth NBA team to win 50 games following a 50-loss season.

ADVERTISEMENT
``We've got seven more road games,'' said Suns forward Amare Stoudemire, who had 40 points and 13 rebounds on Tuesday. ``And we're going to try to close it out and get homecourt advantage.''

The Suns, averaging a league-leading 110.1 points, are 5-0 when Stoudemire scores at least 40 this season. Steve Nash had 11 assists to go with 13 points.

One day after facing the league's worst team in the Hawks, the Suns get to play the second-worst team in the Bobcats.

Charlotte, which ended a season high-tying 10-game losing streak with a 102-97 win over Orlando on Monday, will try to slow down Nash, the NBA's assist leader, with Brevin Knight.

The 5-foot-10 point guard scored a team-high 19 points in Monday's win.

Knight is averaging 9.4 points and 8.4 assists this season, but has a combined for 30 points and 21 assists in the last two games.

''(Brevin) is a stabilizer with the ball in his hands,'' Charlotte coach Bernie Bickerstaff said. ``His teammates have confidence in him. We wanted the ball in his hands. The confidence is that he is going to make a play for his teammates and himself.''

Emeka Okafor added 17 points and 13 rebounds Monday for his rookie-leading 35th double-double for the Bobcats, who have posted 11 of their 13 wins at home. The former UConn star also leads all first-year players in rebounding with 10.8 per game, and his 14.8-point scoring average ranks second.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

The Suns may be a little fatigued with this being their second game in two nights but I think they can take this one. Charlotte isn't quite as bad as their record may appear but Phoenix is just to talented for Charlotte to compete. 

*Prediction*

Suns 112
Bobcats 91


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Sorry, but no win possible for Charlotte:
suns 120
-
bobcats 109


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Eh this forum would be dead w/out Theo. Good job. Nice GT too. Maybe if the Cats draft Bogut more people will come. Anyways back to the game I think Nash will have a huge game and come out for 30 and 15. We need to push the tempo but the Bobcats have some athletic guys...I think.

Edit: NO Gerald Wallace??...:sigh:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Edit: NO Gerald Wallace??...:sigh:


Nope, he has bruised ribs. Only just started training again this week

We've been horrible with injuries :|


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Well it wasn't pretty, and we kind of knew how it would end. At least Joe Johnson was doing well


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> Sorry, but no win possible for Charlotte:
> suns 120
> -
> bobcats 109


Nice predicting


----------

